# Being nice is not working



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

Apparently husband met with his friend about moving into the house on Friday, the friend is moving his stuff out this weekend but husband makes no mention of him actually moving from our home. I ask how long the lease is, he says it can be for whatever he wants up to a year. He seems to think moving out only involves taking his clothes and the spare bed. He doesn't seem to have much thought of getting the rest of his junk out. 

Since August 15th I have been paying all the bills for our home from my paycheck and he has given me some money toward a joint credit card. No money toward the house payment or other household bills. I hadn't expected anything as I thought when we did that with our check he would be moving within a few weeks and need money for a deposit, rent, etc. So I bring this up to him that he has a "really good deal going getting his check and not paying any rent", and he turns it around on me saying I'm to blame because I have not asked for any money. I took several deep breaths before I could respond, when I did respond I asked him if he thought it was right to live there without paying anything. He replied it did not, but still has given me nothing. 

I'm afraid I'm going to have to stop being nice. Advice please


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

You were given advice. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/290785-hes-not-moving-out-like-he-said.html

- File Divorce
- Request exclusive use
- He'll be served to evict

If exclusive isn't granted then you remove all services not deemed a necessity to safety and health. Make it uncomfortable. No cable. Lockable thermostat set at a healthy yet uncomfortable temperature. A loaf of bread, ham slices and Craft singles in the fridge. Lock up your room and move all soaps to it. Leave a bar of crappy dollar store soap and travel toothpaste in the bathroom. Dollar store, single ply, toilet paper too. Keep the fancy rolls in your room.

You get the idea. Remember health and safety are the key measures.


----------

